

Here's Who Owns The iPad: 40 Year-Old Men [CHARTS] - erratic
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-who-owns-the-ipad-40-year-old-men-2010-7

======
maxdemarzi
Age Ranges: 21-29, 30-34, 35-44

US Percentages: 19%,15%,28%

Problem... look at the age ranges again (9 years, 5 years, 9 years).

"Lies, damned lies, and statistics"

~~~
erratic
The relevant numbers are the ones indexed to Yahoo's demographics, for which
the differently-sized ranges don't matter. Those show that the 35-44 group is
huge.

